# Prayers Answered!! Early Fathers Day Gift!!



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

We just got off our knees thanking God.....Recieved that long awaited phone call at 1:08pm.....We are still shaking and crying for joy...

At 1:05 am this morning...Our Son Chris and the last elements of the 2nd Inf., 2nd Brigade Combat Team from Ar Ramadi, Al Anbar provence crossed over the border into Kuwait to begin De-Mob and the long journey home....Almighty God..Thank You..2 sons coming home in 2 years....Our hearts are too full to describe it...Wish I had walking Jacks way with words........
It is so hard...so very hard to feel total joy on one hand and very, very deep sorrow on the other...I don't know how I feel.. i'm just so thankful and so sad too....Guess We will just keep praying and praying....
The 2nd BCT recieved one of the highest casualty rates of them all.....over 80 brave souls and many more wounded....

I need to pray a lot and ask God to help me understand how I feel......So many other familys will never know the joy we have now....so many....,

We want to Thank You to all of the 2coolers and their familys who supported them with Prayer and good wishes....
could someone tell Zac for us, Please? and tell him Chris earned the right to wear a 2nd Marine Div. patch for his part in Combat support to that group..I think he would like hearing that....he, along with many others here have been so supportive to us behind the scenes.

God Blessings to the "IronHorse Soldiers" of the 2nd BCT., their familys and friends....
May God protect and watch over those who still serve in harms way.....
So many feelings I'm trying to get out now...but I don't know how, so I'll just go hug Robs.....and keep praying...and giving thanks...


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Wonderful news! God bless your son and all who serve! 
Annette


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

AMEN! Thankful your son is on the way home! My next door neighbor just got home 3 weeks ago from an 8 month tour. His baby was born 3 weeks before he left. He is a combat surgeon dude that flies in to combat / heavy fire situations to evac out and treat severely wounded troops in the field. The guy has seen alot and done 2 tours already. I personally want to salute you and your family and thank you all for their service!

My nephew is active duty airforce and coming home this Friday where we are promptly headed for Rockport to do some heavy R&R!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WONDERFUL NEWS, CHIEF !!! Your family and your boys especially have been in our daily prayers and they have been answered. Please give them a hearty hug from all of us..and our profound thanks for their service.. Praying for the souls of those who did not come back as well..God Love them ALL...

God..we are SO lucky to have young men and women that will risk all to protect us and this country....

Our gratitude to you and your great family..Now it is a PERFECT Monday...

Jim


----------



## Ultra Rodworks (Apr 18, 2006)

Chief,

Great News! What a blessing to you and your family to know he is out of harms way. Tell him "Thank You" from all of us here at Veterans Outdoors. So many of the soldiers we work with who served in that area weren't so fortunate to escape the physical scars and all who served there will wear the emotional ones forever. Their sacrifices are SACRED to our nations freedom and security. Your son should be proud of his service. Why dont you nominate him for our Rods For Vets program...he deserves it! www.veteransoutdoors.org We would be happy to have him as a candidate...perhaps he knows of others who suffered physical injuries and could benefit from our Hunts for Heroes or Calling all Captains programs. Once again, God shows His loving mercy by delivering your son out of harms way! Amen!

Jeff Harding
Veterans Outdoors


----------

